# Cannondale sight down



## Bosplya (Mar 25, 2008)

They must be updating the site with new models. I hope I don't have to fight to find a 2011 for the color.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Sight down? They must be getting glasses then, it's not easy getting old!


----------



## Bosplya (Mar 25, 2008)

It's back with bifocals.


----------



## jinnjia (Jun 12, 2010)

2012 up and ready !


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

Wohoo!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I like the look but the design of the site stinks. You can't easily get from one model to another. You have to click bikes, then category, then the model. 
Besides that - $2,550 for a Supersix 105? That's ~19% increase from last year. The Rival model went up ~10% and it doesn't even have the Force crank anymore. WTF?


----------



## Rob (Mar 3, 2004)

ph0enix said:


> I like the look but the design of the site stinks. You can't easily get from one model to another. You have to click bikes, then category, then the model.
> Besides that - $2,550 for a Supersix 105? That's ~19% increase from last year. The Rival model went up ~10% and it doesn't even have the Force crank anymore. WTF?


I was thinking about a Synapse Carbon 6 but it's $300 more than last year. Granted, there are some changes to the frame, fork, and seatpost but still - $300???


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

> Besides that - $2,550 for a Supersix 105? That's ~19% increase from last year. The Rival model went up ~10% and it doesn't even have the Force crank anymore. WTF?


reading between the lines of the last Dorel conference call with analysts, I'd say they can't jack up the price of strollers and car seats, so are looking elsewhere for profits.

"As concerns our outlook for the balance of the year, there are
several catalysts expected to maintain the positive momentum in the
company’s Recreation/Leisure segments. Innovative 2012 Cannondale
models are already being met with enthusiastic response from the IBD
channel, and ongoing marketing investments are being made in both the
Schwinn and Mongoose brands.
In Juvenile, there are no indications of an imminent rebound, and we
see the second half remaining challenging. In Home Furnishings, the
impact of the poor economy has been less pronounced than in Juvenile,
and the second half is expected to be slightly better than previous years."


http://www.dorel.com/press/2011/DII_CC_Q2_11_Aug9_11_Transcript.pdf


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

bikerjulio said:


> reading between the lines of the last Dorel conference call with analysts, I'd say they can't jack up the price of strollers and car seats, so are looking elsewhere for profits.
> 
> "As concerns our outlook for the balance of the year, there are
> several catalysts expected to maintain the positive momentum in the
> ...


UGH...! I guess they're going to start cutting corners even more in the coming years. This might be the beginning of the end for Cannondale.


----------



## cjcastan (Oct 17, 2005)

ph0enix said:


> UGH...! I guess they're going to start cutting corners even more in the coming years. This might be the beginning of the end for Cannondale.


I don't see how they can cut more corners in the manufacturing side of things. They've already moved production to Asia, where I am guessing that the factory that is pumping out Cdales also makes the other Dorel branded carbon bikes (which is probably Giant or Merida anyways).

The only things I can see really happening are

- downspecing bikes at the same pricepoint or higher
- increasing prices

which both are happening.


----------



## sonis9 (Jul 18, 2010)

Was going to buy one. In fact ordered it, and cancelled the order. Rather have a 2011 or another brand! Seems Spec, and Trek did close to the same thing. I'll just spend my $$ elsewhere.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

cjcastan said:


> I don't see how they can cut more corners in the manufacturing side of things.


I can definitely see them wanting to spend less on research and development though.


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

Cannondale is going down hill fast


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

You guys love to...


----------



## Bosplya (Mar 25, 2008)

Despite my patriotic feelings of buying American, I also feel awful giving the Chinese some of my money. I bought a 2011 caad10 105 today. First thing I miss is the "Made in the USA" stamp. I hope Cannondales product from Taiwan is worth it.


----------



## moskowe (Mar 14, 2011)

These posts always make me laugh.
First, it's Taiwanese, not Chinese money. I'm sure as an American you can appreciate the "patriotic difference."
And Second, if it was bothering you that much, you could have bought one of the many New Old Stock CAAD9 still leftover on ebay and whatnot.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Anyone have a link to the 2011 site showing MSRPricing for Super Sixes?
Wasn't the 2011 S Six 105 priced at $1,900.00? Now for 2012 it is priced at $2,500.00.
What the heck!? Can anyone list $600.00 worth of value added specs / design changes?
I know the standard -mod S Six frame has remained unchanged for '10 / '11 / '12.
I'm in no need of a new Cannondale........thank goodness.


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

*Cannondale Pricing*

In the worst recession since the Great Depression of the 1930s Cannondale shoots themselves in the head by both increasing prices and/or down-specing many of their bikes!

When these are available in the USA (sometime in 2012) I think I will go here: Canyon | Homepage


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

In Norway Cannondale prices have dropped from 2011 to 2012.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

krtassoc said:


> When these are available in the USA (sometime in 2012) I think I will go here: Canyon | Homepage


Don't hold your breath. I doubt they'll be available in the US anytime soon, and if it ever happens will probably be through your local bike shop and be more expensive.


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

See Competitive Cyclist's Facebook page for details about Canyon bikes in the USA!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

In Canada, for the price I paid for a 2010 SuperSix non-Hi-Mod with SRAM Red, I can get the same specs on the new Evo frame for the same price... Looks like 2012 pricing is better to me.


----------



## Bosplya (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm assuming the declining value of the dollar proposed the price increase on new bikes sold in US. Either way I picked up my 2011 caad10 105 for $1,099.


----------

